# LM555 - 74LS90 y Display de 7 segmentos juntos



## akus (Nov 8, 2007)

Aqui les dejo otro trabajo simulado en este grandioso programa que es Multisim 10, saludos al foro.


----------



## XJoseph (Oct 23, 2010)

Buen aporte Gracias


----------

